# engine rebuild ?



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

I am looking at 1997 camero that needs engine work. Any recommendations? Second what should a rebuild cost these days??


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

v6 or v8? and the cost can start at about 1500-2000 to have someone do it for you depending on how deep you want to get and skyrocket into space if you want to trick the motor out for torque rpm or hp


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

any idea of the cost if I do it? The intent would be for my grand daughter- so power is not important, in fact less is better


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

if you do it and go cheap as hell u can probably make it under a grand, no idea how long it will hold but if its her first car it might not matter lol, hell it might not even be more that a pin-holed head gasket or something outside the block and head assembly altogether so it could be 100 bucks or so who knows, info is key.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

thks for the input ed


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

no problem, once u have more info i can probably be more of a help


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

when you say it needs engine work can you describe a little more? My brother is a Level 4 tech with local dealership (not chevy though) but he loves them all just the same. Toyota, Chevy, Ford, Dodge it doesn't matter to him.


----------

